# phytosanitary certificate



## barry richardson (Oct 4, 2013)

I sent Indonesiawood a MFRB of knife scales recently. He just contacted me and says customs there needs a 'phytosanitary certificate'. It's the first time I've ever heard of it. The only international mail I've done was to Australia, wasn't an issue there. I googled it, and see what they are now, but Im wondering how I will get it signed off after the fact. Anyone ever run into this?


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 4, 2013)

Isnt that the certificate that states its been kiln dried to a temp for bug kill? Sounds like to get one of those you'd have to find a lumber exporter that is certified, sounds like a lot of time and money


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 4, 2013)

I think it is probably too late for that box of wood- in some custom agents stash. Jimmy is right- I bet there is at the very least a huge pile of bureaucratic BS to get certified.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 4, 2013)

Yea, that's kinda what I'm thinking..... I know a couple of folks have traded with Arya, did anything like this come up when you shipped?


----------



## daugher12 (Oct 4, 2013)

I found this on the Texas Dept. of Ag site:

Beginning October 1, 2011, the cost of manually and electronically issued FPCs will increase from $104 to $106 per certificate issued (plus USDA administrative fees). There will be a $6 administrative fee for each FPC issued electronically and a $12 administrative fee for each FPC issued manually. Total costs after each administrative fee will be $112 for electronically issued FPCs and $118 for manually issued FPCs.


----------



## rob3232 (Oct 4, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Yea, that's kinda what I'm thinking..... I know a couple of folks have traded with Arya, did anything like this come up when you shipped?



Barry,
I have shipped wood to Arya two times and never had this come up. I hope we get this figured out as I would like to do more deals and wouldn't want the wood and the very expensive shipping charges to be for nothing.

Rob


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 4, 2013)

sounds like it's geared for the big guys. seems ridiculous for hobby wood. Which is what I marked the contents as. Probably should have said it was something other than wood. I recall someone mentioning that wood could be mailed international as long as it was dry and didnt have bark on it, but that my vary from country to country.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2013)

That sucks. I've never heard of a small box getting intercepted for phyto. I avoided phyto stamps when shipping wood to the EU by using plywood crates. Pallets have to have the stamps but not plywood crates. I've never heard of small boxes being held for lack of a phyto stamp. But of course Indonesia is not part of the EU. Hope you get it figured out by my guess is a woodworker friend of one of the customs agents is going to end up with it, or it may be destroyed if you don't pay the fees they will probably request. That's just my guess not based on experience as I have never sent wood to Indonesia. I have a box coming ffrom Arya - at least we hope. Total bummer keep us posted please.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 4, 2013)

That totally sucks. I have received wood from Arya but never shipped there. I wonder is a MFRB was more temptation that an agent could resist. Send me his address in a PM and I will send a SFRB and see if it gets through. I really enjoy trading with our members abroad and it would be very disappointing if we could not return the favor. 

Arya - Any input from your side that you can provide? Is this a one off (One time circumstance based on the inspector ? a requirement for certain sized packages? A requirement for all incoming wood shipments?

Scott


----------



## Bean_counter (Oct 4, 2013)

When I traded pens with Arya I made sure not to out anything on the package that said it was wood. I think it throws a red flag for customs... Who knows though


----------



## JonLanier (Oct 5, 2013)

I have shipped finished products to various country's mostly pens. The only time and every time something gets hung up is pens going into Canada. Usually takes an extra 3 weeks for it to get to the client.


----------



## indonesianwood (Oct 5, 2013)

[attachment=32114]

just received this one yesterday.
i thinks its what i called ridiculous things of our indonesia custom and quarantine.
they try to get money
you know as example.
you can find piranha and alligator gar fish in our reservoir.
its prohibited species to import.
but the importir fish paying some of cash to let the fish out of quarantine. 
2 times Rob3232 sent me wood and never find any problem.
i think they trump up to make me paying some $$$.

thanks barry
if i cant get my wood.
i dont need to refund.
just make me learning how bad indonesia custom is..
thanks all


----------



## Bean_counter (Oct 5, 2013)

Arya does it say how much it will cost to get out of impound?


----------



## indonesianwood (Oct 5, 2013)

my friend who import small botany said it will be range between $50 - 200.
i think thats crazy..
but i will make sure this at monday.
hope it wont as crazy as thats.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 5, 2013)

Hope it works out for you Arya


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 5, 2013)

I have shipped my Ironwood all over the world including Indonesia, I always mark the customs form as to what it is such as knife handle material or pen making material and then I add " KILN DRIED and SEALED ready to use craftwood " and to this day I have never had a customer that had to deal with a customs problem. I think the wording on the customs form makes a big difference. But then it could be that some customs guy there just could not resist the MFRB as said before.


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 5, 2013)

Having sent pen blanks and other larger blanks to at least 50 countries, I've never encountered this....
I guess I will need to do some 'reading' and find out some information for the future shipments?

Scott (I guess his guberment is still at work) B


----------



## Kevin (Oct 5, 2013)

Arya, you might PM Molokai and ask him about his experience with getting dunned by customs. He's an old pro at it. He says to just keep telling them you don't have any money and eventually they will give in. Of course that is Croatia but greed is the same everywhere - fill out their paperwork and wait but don't pay the bribe - that's what I would do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## indonesianwood (Oct 6, 2013)

thanks for all lesson from member here.
its really help me for next shipment.
yup kevin.
thanks so much
i dont want to paid for something that i must not.
i will borrow chainsaw then i cut their table.
hope they can use my wood for their new table.lol
thanks for all of you here


----------



## Cross Sawmill (Oct 6, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> I sent Indonesiawood a MFRB of knife scales recently. He just contacted me and says customs there needs a 'phytosanitary certificate'. It's the first time I've ever heard of it. The only international mail I've done was to Australia, wasn't an issue there. I googled it, and see what they are now, but Im wondering how I will get it signed off after the fact. Anyone ever run into this?


 At least in SOME places THEY can Fumigate it in place. It is confusing as heck. Ask 10 Experts and You will get at least 15 Opinions. IF You are attempting International Shipments ,Research Phyto-Sanitary Laws. It "IS" better to "GET" Permission than "ASK" forgiveness.
Steve
PS Most/All "Enforcers" like to "Shuffle" Papers. If You can not "Blind" Them with "Science", "Baffle" Them with "Bullshit".


----------



## indonesianwood (Oct 10, 2013)

case is solved.
thanks for everybody in wb.
i am now wait for the box come to my house.
thnks all


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 10, 2013)

Glad, and relieved, to hear it Arya! Hope they didn't charge you any more money...


----------

